# A cricket I think we can all like.



## streetmorrisart (Jan 12, 2010)

This was too cool not to share: 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8391540.stm


----------



## nikv (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, that is indeed interesting! Thanks for sharing the link with us!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2010)

Pretty cool!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2010)

Who would have ever guessed! Thanks, Robin.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 12, 2010)

Tres cool!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 12, 2010)

Pretty darn amazing, but sorry, crickets are just _kimochi warui_! (disgusting!) Can't explain why I don't like them, but I never have...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 12, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Pretty darn amazing, but sorry, crickets are just _kimochi warui_! (disgusting!) Can't explain why I don't like them, but I never have...



I used to carefully catch black crickets when I was little (er, well into high school) and put them up in makeshift terrariums in my bedroom and feed them blueberry halves in exchange for songs. I'd release them the next day so they could go about their cricket business.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2010)

Reminds me I have to feed my lizards! Very cool though, thanx.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

i thought this article was really cool when i read it.

I had a pet cricket too!!! but they eat plants not pollinate them


----------

